# windows 10 farbkalibrierung zurücksetzen



## AntoniusGER (29. Juli 2016)

*windows 10 farbkalibrierung zurücksetzen*

hallo,

ich brauche wieder euren Rat. ich habe ausversehen ein dell_s2716dg-Datei heruntergeladen und es wurde automatisch aktiviert (installiert).  nach einiger Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass das Profil im folgendem Ordner gespeichert wurde: c:\Windows\system32\spool\drivers\color      .  kann ich den Inhalt in dem Ordner einfach löschen um die Standardeinstellungen wiederherzustellen? davor habe ich mit  Farbkalibrierung  gespielt und deshalb möchte ich jetzt alles auf Standardeinstellungen stellen. wie mache ich es am bestem?


----------



## Kusanar (2. August 2016)

*AW: windows 10 farbkalibrierung zurücksetzen*

Also eigentlich müsstest du ja in der Systemsteuerung die "Farbverwaltung" finden. Da wählst du dann im Dropdown den Monitor aus und kannst über den Button "Entfernen" das Profil loswerden. Falls du die Farbverwaltung nicht findest, kannst du diese auch über Windows+R -> "colorcpl" -> Enter öffnen.


----------

